# electric trolling motor for canoe - needs modification



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

I have a trolling motor I bought for my 14 foot boat, its a 55 lb thrust. I used for my 12' smoker craft aluminum canoe, but the darn shaft is very long. 

Has anyone ever cut their trolling motor shaft down, so its not so long, for canoe use? did you just use a hack saw to do so ?

Wondering if I can modifiy it, or do i need to buy one specifically for a canoe (with shorter shaft)? I'm thinking I'd have to take the electrical "guts" out of the shaft before cuttting....


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I've never heard of anyone shortening the shaft on their trolling motor but?? Have you ran that 55 on that little 12 footer yet? It might be cheaper and easier in the long run just to buy a $100 30# unit with a short shaft and be done with it. I have to believe the 55 is more than necessary for that 12. The 30 or even a 34 etc would be a bit lighter and still push that boat plenty fast. 

I'd look on craigslist or ebay, bet you can find a small trolling motor for well under a hundred dollars.


----------



## Angeloboot (Oct 13, 2009)

Swamp Monster said:


> I've never heard of anyone shortening the shaft on their trolling motor but?? Have you ran that 55 on that little 12 footer yet? It might be cheaper and easier in the long run just to buy a $100 30# unit with a short shaft and be done with it. I have to believe the 55 is more than necessary for that 12. The 30 or even a 34 etc would be a bit lighter and still push that boat plenty fast.
> 
> I'd look on craigslist or ebay, bet you can find a small trolling motor for well under a hundred dollars.



I too had a nice trolling motor that was much too unwieldy for duck-boat purposes. While I initially thought that some hacksawing and modifying was pure genius, I took the motor to a local marina. They gladly gave me a whole bunch of supplies I needed plus a smaller trolling motor in trade. Well worth it for both of us--you might want to try this as well.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

DetroitIron said:


> I have a trolling motor I bought for my 14 foot boat, its a 55 lb thrust. I used for my 12' smoker craft aluminum canoe, but the darn shaft is very long.
> 
> Has anyone ever cut their trolling motor shaft down, so its not so long, for canoe use? did you just use a hack saw to do so ?
> 
> Wondering if I can modifiy it, or do i need to buy one specifically for a canoe (with shorter shaft)? I'm thinking I'd have to take the electrical "guts" out of the shaft before cuttting....


 The shafts on the Minn Kota motors are relatively easy to shorten. If your search the term "Bassyaks" there's quite a bit of information on how it's done I'm pretty sure I have a step by step video link saved somewhere in my bookmarks, if I find it I will post it here.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Thats a good point, I forgot about the Bassyak motors being factory motors just shortened.


----------

